# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Gembird JPD-ST04W – нет предела игровому мастерству!

## Labs

Хотите получить массу новых ощущений в любимых компьютерных играх? Тогда пора заменить рабочую клавиатуру на более подходящий инструмент! Компания Gembird, один из ведущих производителей компьютерных аксессуаров и периферии, разработала новый беспроводной геймпад JPD-ST04W, предназначенный для всех поклонников виртуальных баталий.

Новинка подходит для разных игровых консолей, она одинаково хорошо работает с обычными ПК, PlayStation 2 и PlayStation 3. Изделие оформлено в ярком дизайне и имеет удобную эргономичную форму. Габариты устройства составляют 160 x 110 x 70 мм, поэтому оно подходит и для взрослой, и для детской руки. А особое прорезиненное покрытие предотвращает выскальзывание геймпада из влажных ладоней во время напряженной игры.

Для того чтобы вы могли почувствовать максимум свободы, контроллер лишен проводов, он подключается к консоли при помощи специального ресивера. Беспроводная связь на частоте 2.4 ГГц остается стабильной на расстоянии до 7 метров, поэтому вы можете легко перемещаться по комнате.

Gembird JPD-ST04W включает в себя 4 программируемые кнопки, 2 аналоговых джойстика, и крестовину D-pad. Для более реалистичной и захватывающей игры в нем предусмотрена обратная вибрационная связь.

В корпус контроллера встроена долгоиграющая литий-ионная батарея, подзаряжаемая через интерфейс USB. Ресурса аккумулятора хватает на 30 часов эксплуатации с режимом вибрации и 100 часов без него.

Приобрести новый геймпад Gembird JPD-ST04W в розничной сети Беларуси можно уже сегодня. Стоимость продукта составляет от 25$.

----------

